# He Started again!



## SeekingSerenity (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I knew something was up. I had that uneasy feeling. So I went down and checked his computer. He gives me open access, but he has been acting weird as you can see from my getting tested post. Well I found out that he logged into an old email account so I called him, some lame story about I was trying to log in to see if it was a working account, I don't have the passwords but he changed them on 1 week after d day. It tells you that on yahoo. So he delibertly changed the password and kept the account. SO I went to face book and sure enough he had another dummy account and he was friends with one of the girls that he had... well I don't know what he had.... So I tell him I know and everything and then he won't pickup the phone, keeps sending me to voice. Finally picks up says it's nothing gives me pw for facebook,,,, as usual he got in touch with this other girl. I checked and he had changed the pw 45 min before he gave it to me. Do I believe him....no I quit, I give up. I am the one ding everything, he reallly doesn't think he did anything wrong. I am leaving... told him that I need to go, I hope he does get help and makes himself better. The kids heard too, my daughter gave me a hug. I told her I had to leave, we all do and I hope she understands. She said. I would have left the first time. I told her that well, I forgave him and gave him another chance, after 20 years I had to, but he proved me wrong and now, it's over...

Sooo sad....


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

You are right. So sad. Sad for him. You will be fine -- in fact, you will be great! He threw away an amazing wife for what? Garbage. 

I'm going on 21 years also. Too bad for them. They had something wonderful and now they don't and they have only themselves to blame. You, however, will move on and find something better, someone that deserves you.

Hang in there, it will all work out for the best.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks. I thank god for this place, sometimes the advice can be hard to hear but it's always helpful. Being able to come here and vent and get support is so great, thank you to all! ((((hugz))))

I will say he makes me feel like I am crazy. He made up a fake account to be friends with this girl that he was friends with before (said nothing happened). When I told him that the minute he made that fake account and became friends with her, he went against us moving forward. He told me that he had to make things right, she had asked him for advice and he just disappeared, for real???? He is 40 years old and this girl is 3 years younger than our daughter she is just turning 20. He said she asked him for his advice and he needed to do the right thing and answer. I think he is crazy, she has over 600 friends and she needs to talk to him. I HATE that they try to make you think you are crazy. I told him when you have to hide things, it's wrong, I am soooo tired of this.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry you're going through this, but my question is why are you the one leaving? His cheating @ss should be the one being kicked out of the house.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's just sad. I'm sorry to hear about this. He is throwing away everything for nothing. That is the tragic part. For a silly teenager. 

What the hell gets into some people???


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Jul 29, 2011)

lordmayhem: I have a few people ask me about that, I guess because there are so many bad memories in this house. While I was gone with the kids to help my mom who had surgeries, he brought the original women he had an affair with to my house. It makes my house seem dirty to me that she was here. It's just one heart break after another it seems like and it's destroying my kids and me. We all want a fresh start and I need to move where there are jobs


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

There is a way to cause huge discomfort , copy her Facebook friends details and the link to her pages to a word document , message as many as you can stating that she is conducting an inappropriate relationship with your husband , step back and wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

SeekingSerenity said:


> lordmayhem: I have a few people ask me about that, I guess because there are so many bad memories in this house. While I was gone with the kids to help my mom who had surgeries, he brought the original women he had an affair with to my house. It makes my house seem dirty to me that she was here. It's just one heart break after another it seems like and it's destroying my kids and me. We all want a fresh start and I need to move where there are jobs


I quite understand. The marital home is now tainted and is one huge trigger for you. Many BSs end up selling their home or moving to avoid the bad memories.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

My WH brought the OW to my house also...says they weren't intimate in the house....(of course I find that VERY HARD TO BELIEVE)...he tells me they did have sex in our RV....I told him I want to burn the thing down....and I would like to leave my place also....just knowing she was here aggitates me when it comes into my head.....


----------

